# hallo everybody!



## .:Ã¼berfranz:. (May 22, 2010)

hallo to everyone in this forum, 
I am 32 years old and come from Italy.
I've been training several sports til I found out my love for weights. this is my forth year and I am pretty glad about the results. powerlifting was love at first sight and I even partecipated to a competition in the raw category.
After a minor injury I started lifting more like a BB-er, following the P/RR/S and FD/FS protocols by Eric Broser, with great results both in strength and hypertrophy.

my best 1R lifts are:
SQ: 160kg
BP:120kg
DL:200kg

my best BP lift ever was 110kgx4.

I am 1.85cm and weight about 93kg right now, I should have a definition period right now, but I get so hungry ehehe, we will see.

I would like to share experiences about Broser's and other's protocols and maybe some diets.
read ya around!


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*.:überfranz:.* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## .:Ã¼berfranz:. (May 22, 2010)

I will, even I am new to this forum I am moderating myself a couple of main fora both in Italy and Norway


----------



## ceazur (May 23, 2010)

You have just inspired me to learn the conversion scale of lbs to kg. I'm so sick of being left feeling blank when someone says something such as 120kg.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

world-pharma.org


----------



## .:Ã¼berfranz:. (May 24, 2010)

ceazur said:


> You have just inspired me to learn the conversion scale of lbs to kg. I'm so sick of being left feeling blank when someone says something such as 120kg.



actually it's quite easy converting kilos and lbs, my main problem is converting from inches to cm and viceversa, then I need a converter... 

thank you all for the welcome posts!


----------

